# Is it male or female???



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Dec 3, 2009)

He/she is only about 6 months old and 26 inches almost 2 1/2 foot...
We've been calling it a him lol so I hope it's a male.
Give it your guess?






































Older pics!


















Thanks
Amanda


----------



## lazyjr52 (Dec 4, 2009)

My guess is a male judging from the 4th and 5th pic. Do you have any pics of the vent area? Or can you feel any bumps by the vent. And nice gu BTW.


----------



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Dec 4, 2009)

Nope but I can take new pic's and get them on here in about 3 minutes.
And thank you but he can be a moody handful lol..

I can't feel any bumps but he won't let me check very good either.

Is he old enough at 6 months to feel the bumps?

Amanda


----------



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok sorry if this double posts.
I just took these last night, sorry they are not the best shots he don't hold still much lol.. But I hope it's what you needed..

ALSO do you think he's too fat or is he about normal? He eats alot every day!


----------



## lazyjr52 (Dec 5, 2009)

Still knid of young but I still say male. But that is just me opinon.


----------



## busterization (Dec 5, 2009)

I'd have to say male right now but you will know when it gets older


----------



## jntann (Dec 5, 2009)

Looks just like my female looked at that age. my guess is female.....


----------



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Dec 6, 2009)

Humm well well, I was really hoping for a male and I was all excited there for a few minutes till jntann posted and stated it may be a girl haha..
Doesn't matter I'll love it the same either way.

YOU'RE WRONG jntann.. lol 

Thanks guys!


----------



## BOOZER (Dec 6, 2009)

female


----------



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Dec 6, 2009)

Lol, ok how sure are you guys? Do you have alot of experience with these big guys, do you have a few of your own, or you just guessing? 0.o hehe..

Two reasons I wanted a male:
1.) I was told males get alot bigger?
2.) Was told that females will lay eggs and it makes them kinds mean?
3.) Males are very loving and more like a puppy dog!

As I said we will love her all the same, that won't change it's just I'm very curious after waiting 6 months to find out and the small Vet we have here is for small furry animals dogs & cats he said he don't know much about reptiles so the next Vet closest to us is 3 hours away!


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 6, 2009)

i say female as well because of the shape of the head. females have shorter and narrower heads. the spurs would be hard to see i think because its at the size where they might start to show up.....but female i.m.o. also super good looking tegu and good body weight keep up the good work and feeding..


----------



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks, now to come up with a name change IF it is a girl and learn to use and remember the new name will not be fun..

Thank you I was wondering if she/he was too fat or was supposed to be that weight lol. If I fed this thing all she wanted every day WOW it wouldn't be able to walk lol..

She seems healthy so I must be doing something right!

Amanda


----------



## Quijibo (Dec 7, 2009)

Female. 
BTW, my Jango is 5 months old and 38", a super fattie, and an absolute peach. She's most likely to end up a pretty big girl. I wouldn't put too much faith in those who say males are this or females are that. On average, males get bigger than females, but I've seen some pretty small males, and some females that were enormous.
At 6 months old you should see spurs and/or the large scales over the spurs. From what I've seen, the thinner the Gu, the more obious his spurs are at a young age. You can still see/feel them on the fatties, just less obvious. You can't miss the scales tho. I've just gotten back into Gu's after 25 years of varanids and I've been doing alot of research for possible breeding projects in the future.


----------



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh thanks, but humm what are spurs and where are they and also what scales do you mean lol? Sorry this is my first tegu..


Amanda


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 7, 2009)

if you rub gently around the vent you will feel two small b.b like bumps if its a boy. use the "search" key at the top of the screen and type in buttons and spurs. lots and lots of info and pics for you to see and read.


----------



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok on my way then, thank you!

Wait, is it old enough or big enough to have/show these things yet?


----------



## Quijibo (Dec 7, 2009)

The general consensus seems to be that you should be able to see the spurs/scales at 6 months or so, and at around 2' in length. I was hoping that Jango was a boy because the spurs usually show at 2'. But most Gu's aren't 2' until 6 months or later. Jango was 2' at about 2 months, so I was hoping he's get spurs so I'd know (for my own research) if spur development was age, or, size related. Jango isn't 6 months old yet, but I think at her size I'd at least be able to see the scales developing.
Males have 2 scales on the spurs that are slightly larger than the surrounding scales. The spurs are actually an internal anchoring point for the tendons attached to the hemipenes.


----------



## mis jaksin (Dec 7, 2009)

My tegu is 5 months old (36") and Ive been able to see the spurs for about a month now.


----------



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Dec 8, 2009)

OMG ok I've been seeing this so then why is my D not that long? He well she is 6 months old and ONLY 26 inches  am I doing something wrong here?

But no it has none of the things that a male would have so I guess we got a little girl..
There are no lumps by the vent and no bb's to be found..

So who now is sending us a male?  lol I wish..


----------



## txrepgirl (Dec 8, 2009)

We have six Tegus and I believe it's a female also. No, I don't think you are doing anything wrong. Females grow a lot slower even if they eat a lot than males do. I have a brother and sister. When I first got them the female was just a bit bigger than the male. Than he started to eat like crazy and grew very fast. I fed both of them the same thing. Now he is a lot bigger than she is. Females can be very tame, too,   . Here are some videos of those two. The one that I'm hand feeding is the female and the one in the enclosure is her brother. Than I will post a video from youtube where you can see how to look for the bb by the vent. 

This is a video of them the first day home. The one eating from the plate is the female. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60zMmFSZbPo&feature=related" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60zMmFSZ ... re=related</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hz4-a5rcIBw" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hz4-a5rcIBw</a><!-- m --> 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAS1Z-qRBPo&feature=related" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAS1Z-qR ... re=related</a><!-- m --> 

How to see if it's a male or female.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKZCOtVdabM" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKZCOtVdabM</a><!-- m -->


----------



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh no sorry guys, that didn't sound right to me so I looked up his ugh her papers and she is only 4.6 months old NOT 6 months so I guess that's why she is not as long as others lol, my bad..

Maybe I should wait a few more months to check for bb's/spurs?


----------



## Quijibo (Dec 8, 2009)

Aye, don't use Jango and some of her siblings as a growth guage. They are crazy big for their age. :shock: 

Jango: 5 months old and 38"+


----------

